# [WIP] Hilfe! Bin ein unkreatives Loch gefallen :O



## ellion (17. Juli 2005)

Hallihallo Forum 

In letzter Zeit versuche ich mir Illustrator anzueignen, daher entstehen zZt viele wirre Bilder ohne Sinn, einfach um ein wenig Übung im Umgang mit Ill. zu bekommen. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr, was ich noch machen könnte, also wie das Bild weitergehen könnte oder soll ich es lieber gleich verschrotten (saß doch so lange dran :O ). Also, was ich bracuhe sind:

1) IDEEN (viele! )
2) KRITK (konstruktive! )

vielen Dank im Vorraus,
hier der kreative Nebenerguss:


----------



## da_Dj (17. Juli 2005)

Irgednwas passt da aber pespektivisch nicht so ganz  Der Kran sieht durch das vorgestellte Haus aus, als ob er ganz hinten steht, ist aber größer als das rechte Haus? Sieht zumindest seltsam aus, kann ja auch Absicht sein  Ansonsten wie wäre es mit einer Skyline in dunklem Grau im Hintergrund? Die Häuser könnte man an einigen Konturen auch heller machen oder wenigstens ab und zu ein leicht hervorgehobenes (weil beleuchtetes?) Fenster  Nur mal so was mir auf die Schnelle einfällt.

Hm oder den Kran noch höher ziehen und dahinter dann beispielsweise noch Flugzeug/Vögel/Wolken whatever, man kann daraus bestimmt noch viel basteln


----------



## Duddle (17. Juli 2005)

ellion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1) IDEEN (viele! )



Da das Bild im Moment eh keinen Sinn verfolgt, hier ein paar völlig abstruse und unpassende Gedanken:

Kannibalen
Ufo-Formationsflug
Meteorit(enschauer)
Strandkorb
Schokolade und Kaffeebohnen
ein Fadenkreuz
ein gespiegeltes Wappen
eine Anleitung/Handbuch
eine Halogenlampe?
Pimp my Kran
Mülleimer
tanzende Lemuren (ja, ich habe gestern Madagaskar gesehen   )
Blumen
ein Schottenrock
horizontal gestreifte Pullover
senkrecht gestreifte Pullover (vielleicht sogar noch wichtiger)
Raufasertapete
eine zerrissene Flagge
grünes Leuchten
eine Hüpfburg


Duddle
P.S. Ja, ich werde öfters schräg angeschaut.


----------



## MagicalMajor (17. Juli 2005)

ROFL

HEHE, find ich gut!


----------



## ellion (17. Juli 2005)

Ufo-Formationsflug
Meteorit(enschauer)
Pimp my Kran


Eins von denen werd ich sicherlich weiter verfolgen 

@da_dj: ne, vorlage war n foto, also perspektive und größenverhältnisse müssten relativ genau sein. Die Fenster werd ich nicht beleuchten, ich glaub dass macht die Silouette kaputt, aber evtl n paar grauschattierungen


----------



## ellion (20. Juli 2005)

So, hab mich doch entschlossen das ding richtig zu ende zu bringen, also auf unpassendes zu verzichten. Ich weiß nicht ob es noch jemanden interessiert, aber für kritk, kommentare und tips bin in immer offen 


http://www.invision-team.de/sub/daniel/city_3.jpg


----------



## suid (21. Juli 2005)

die letzte version auf root42 gefällt mir besser


----------



## ellion (21. Juli 2005)

ah du bist auch bei theroot42?  wie heisst du da?

soo, das wird wohl die (vor)letzte version sein:


----------



## da_Dj (21. Juli 2005)

Hey mein Flugzeug ist ja auch dabei  Auch wenn mir der Affe auch ganz gut gefallen hat ist das Bild jetzt richtig schön geworden


----------

